# Club d'utilisateur Mac à Paris ????



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juillet 2000)

Salut à Tous
Quelqu'un saurait-il s'il existe un club d'utilisateur de Mac sur Paris ?
Je suis nouveaux sur Mac et je cherche des contacts pour aprendre et echanger des competences, plus particulierement dans le domaine de la video.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juillet 2000)

http://www.augfrance.com/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Août 2000)

Vivez vous dans un aquarium ou  au mer d'Indonesie? sera-t-il que l'eau du mer n'abîme pas votre Mac?


----------



## Fabula (25 Octobre 2007)

-anonyme- a dit:


> Vivez vous dans un aquarium ou  au mer d'Indonesie? sera-t-il que l'eau du mer n'abîme pas votre Mac?




Cher Anonyme,
si vous lisez bien son message, je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse de cela . 
Vous n'aimez pas les parisiens peut-être ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2007)

Fabula a dit:


> Cher Anonyme,
> si vous lisez bien son message, je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse de cela .
> Vous n'aimez pas les parisiens peut-être ?



Euh ... Sept ans et des brouettes après, combien de chance penses tu qu'il y ait qu'il lise ta réponse ?  

Bon, ça ça va se barrer en fil à floudre, je vais prendre la mesure prophylactique qui s'impose !


----------

